# freshwater fishing pond



## G8ORJIM (Mar 31, 2008)

My wife and I are both cancer survivors. Her breast and me colon. We have been married for forty six years and I have to admit that neither of us gets along very well these days. It seems that chemotherapy really takes it's toll. She loves to fish for bream. I like to fish for bream, catfish, and whatever comes along. Most of all though, I like to watch her have fun and eat her bream.
We used to have a great place in Baldwin County where we could put five bucks in a box and sit in a lawn chair, under trees, or I could walk the banks and cast for a possible bass. It was about ten acres and it seemed that every one we met there was courteous and respected one's privacy. There were lots of families although it was never crowded. This place is no longer available and we both really miss the Sunday afternoons together.
Hoping that someone out there might know of a place like this. We know about Bear and Hurricane, other public places like that, and the pay per pound catfish farms. But, the catfish farms are too expensive, not her thing, and it seems you never know who you'll run into at the other places.
Any ideas will really be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Are you in Florida? What town do you live in?


----------



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

Glad you both survived cancer! I would love to find a pond like that!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Closest I know is cypresscattle.com/Fishing.html, just south of I10 east of Defuniak Springs


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Jim, in that general area you could also try Wells pond in Jay when it reopens in spring. It's a little pricey at $20/person entry but they do have panfish, bass and catfish. Your entry fee allows you to keep either 5 bass, 20 panfish or so many pounds of catfish. And if you catch more than your limit, you just pay a little extra if you want to keep it. I took my son at the end of last season and he caught so monster blue gill, I caught a few bass (for $40 to take home). If I find the pic, I'll post it. Your wife would probably enjoy it although we did encounter one moccasin right at dusk so also be careful.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Becks Lake Fish Camp
2020 Becks Lake Rd
Cantonment, FL 32533
Phone: (850) 375-0383

Website link:

http://www.beckslakefishcamp.com


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

There used to be a deal like that on Gardner Rd. north of Lillian. Don't know if they're still going. There was a sign if I remember.


----------



## G8ORJIM (Mar 31, 2008)

Pensacola


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy that you both survived cancer. Keep on fishing my friend


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Well if you can arrange some time around DeFuniak Springs you and your bride are welcome to my 12 foot Gamefisher on Juniper Lake. But you gotta agree to tell the others there are no bass or pan fish in there. We're not far from the lake so I'll run the boat over and put it in and come pick it up.

If you like you can stay at Kings Lake Resort. Nice place. Dock and boat launch. 

Let me know.


----------



## G8ORJIM (Mar 31, 2008)

t
Thank you. what a great offer.will take you up on it when warmer. How can I get in touch with you privately?


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Send a personal message from the forum. We'll go from there. 

I think you click on my name and a box opens where you can send a personal message. I am so computer challenged. And I'm so working at being retired (fishing, hunting and camping) I don't have time to learn computer stuff.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

G8ORJIM said:


> t
> Thank you. what a great offer.will take you up on it when warmer. How can I get in touch with you privately?


I think you would like Juniper. It's about 600 acres for boat fishing! It also has bank fishing near the dam and on Cat Island. In the spring and all summer long you will see folks fishing near the dam along the west bank. Plenty of parking, public restrooms nearby, and a bank suitable for folding chairs. 
It's a hike over here from Pensacola but might be worth it about April.


----------



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

*Lake Stone might be an option*

I went to Lake Stone this weekend, it might be an option for you.

http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/sites-forecast/nw/stone-lake/

Plenty of places to sit in lawn chairs and fish, a couple of piers, and a campground.


----------



## redneckboi (Oct 3, 2007)

*Becks Lake*

Don't waste you time at Becks Lake. You have to drive a clay dirt road for a couple of miles (my car being low slung, I scraped a couple of time), once you get there, there are 4 or 5 bank fishing spots. All were empty that day. Two hours of bait change, depth change and using all the fresh water fishing skills I could muster, I didn't get even a nibble, so after two hours, I had had all the peace and quite I could stand. Nothing there to offer anyone. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard of Juniper but never been there. Do they allow outboards or just trolling motors like the lakes in Blackwater ?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I've heard of Juniper but never been there. Do they allow outboards or just trolling motors like the lakes in Blackwater ?


You wouldnt want to run a outboard in Juniper, stumps everywhere. I believe its trolling motor only.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

You can legally run outboards. Just go very slowly!!!

It's the only one of the Fish Management areas around here that allows outboards, but it is full of trees. There are some channels marked with pvc pipe that allow you to move across the lake. 

Good luck To!


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Im shocked there are not more people with ponds on their property around here. Growing up all my life in the Baker/Crestview area, we knew about 10 people with good size ponds on their property where we went to fish all the time, not to mention a hundred places on the river to drive up and fish.

Now unfortunately those people have all moved or passed away and all the places on the River are owned and dont want others on their land.

It's sad the way it has become. Now its a damn task just to find a nice place to freshwater fish for a day without a hassle :thumbdown:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Victor*



Fishin Ski said:


> You can legally run outboards. Just go very slowly!!!
> 
> It's the only one of the Fish Management areas around here that allows outboards, but it is full of trees. There are some channels marked with pvc pipe that allow you to move across the lake.
> 
> Good luck To!



You can run an outboard on Lake Victor up in north Holmes Co. on hwy 2. Not as stumpy as Juniper. This week bass are biting up there. Here is a little info on Victor.

Lake Victor

Trophy largemouth bass are taken annually in the spring and early summer from this 130-acre Fish Management Area. The impounded lake is also productive for channel catfish, and for bluegill (bream) and redear (shellcracker) fishing from mid-May to July.


----------

